# Channel change when manual recording



## dbradbu3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Sorry of this is a silly question,
I can't remember when this started, but when I press manual record now, the IR blaster changes channel to the current channel, so I lose the record buffer, so I can't record from the beginning of the buffer, as it is always cleared. 

Anyone know what I've done to break this most useful feature?

Dale.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Don't remember seeing that EXCEPT when the programme in the live buffer has actually finished and the channel has moved on to the next programme in the schedule. In that case Tivo takes the record button to mean the current broadcast not the current position in the buffer and blitzes what you're watching.

IIRC Tivo changes channel when it needs to change recording quality e.g. from best which the live TV buffer is, to your default recording quality (if different).
Have you altered the settings for default recording quality?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Don't remember seeing that EXCEPT when the programme in the live buffer has actually finished and the channel has moved on to the next programme in the schedule. In that case Tivo takes the record button to mean the current broadcast not the current position in the buffer and blitzes what you're watching.

IIRC Tivo changes channel when it needs to change recording quality e.g. from best which the live TV buffer is, to your default recording quality (if different).
Have you altered the settings for default recording quality?


----------



## dbradbu3 (Dec 29, 2006)

AMc said:


> IIRC Tivo changes channel when it needs to change recording quality e.g. from best which the live TV buffer is, to your default recording quality (if different).
> Have you altered the settings for default recording quality?


:up:

I think you might have pointed me in the right direction. It could be since I changed to Mode 0 and messed around with the Bit rates / VBR settings.

I'll see if I can either restore the originals or find where I've mismatched.
I have currently got it set to record at Best all the time, I think.......

Thanks for your reply.

Dale.

sorry forgot to say that I'd tried it at different stages in the program just in case it was on the overlap between shows etc.


----------



## dbradbu3 (Dec 29, 2006)

AMc said:


> Don't remember seeing that EXCEPT when the programme in the live buffer has actually finished and the channel has moved on to the next programme in the schedule. In that case Tivo takes the record button to mean the current broadcast not the current position in the buffer and blitzes what you're watching.
> 
> IIRC Tivo changes channel when it needs to change recording quality e.g. from best which the live TV buffer is, to your default recording quality (if different).
> Have you altered the settings for default recording quality?


Found it, thanks.
It was the bit rate % record qualities.
I set them all to 100% - Max Record Quality, Default Record Quality, Default Live Record Quality and I can now record from the beginning of the buffer again. 
Thanks for the pointer. :up:

Dale.


----------

